# I fell in love this morning



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

and they are lined in cashmere!

http://www.tanisfiberarts.com/products/sweet-nectar-mitten-kit


----------



## Nana Doreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Do like a bit of cashmere!! :-D


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Ooooooooooooo. Love these!!!!


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Wonderful


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

those are beautiful!


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Ooh, they are so pretty!


----------



## Hummingbird Haven (Oct 7, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

Wow those are something.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

love the hummingbird and the flower idea!


----------



## Darjeeling18 (Dec 24, 2013)

How could you choose which colors??? Beautiful, all of them.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

They could be my Christmas present!!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh, yea. Want, want, want!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

If only I could do those.


----------

